# GWP Walleye Tournament



## Captain moses (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations to the Carlsons Leif, Cole and Kris for winning the Tournament. AWESOME GUYS GOOD JOB. Captain Moses


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Do you know what they totalled?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Captain Moses-are you referring to the Grady White tourney run out of Huron? The winner was Captain "JW"- Jason Brooks, Wiley Brooks, Ken Enlow, and DougJohnson. Total 5 fish length was 132.8 inches for a total of 132.8. We also took longest fish with a 28 5/8 in. Maybe you are referring to another tournament. Wanted to thank all the Grady White guys for all the food and prizes. Also to all the sponsors and those who donated door prizes and for the raffles-Craig @ Erie Outfitters and everyone else who made it a special day. This
was the clubs largest turn out so far. Braggin rights till next year. Tight lines.


----------

